# Cube Stereo Super HPC



## expatrider (Feb 1, 2005)

I cannot find any reviews here in the US of the Stereo 160 (650B); or of the 140 (29er). Can anyone provide a link to a review, or provide their own review if they have one of these bikes? Thanks a lot.


----------



## 2tofly (Nov 6, 2011)

I can't post links. Check UK bike sites. They don't sell Cube in the US. I just picked up a 2012 Stereo and love it. But of course the 2013 are way different. My LBS has one, and man does it look good....just was out of my price range.
Andre


----------



## Tuhat1000 (Mar 12, 2012)

Here are couple of reviews:

Cube Stereo SHPC 140: Final Review

Cube Stereo Super HPC 140 Race | Mountain Bike Reviews | MBR

Used and Abused | Issue 21 | Free Mountain Bike Magazine Online | IMB

I've got the bike (29er, 18" frame), so if you have something specific in mind, I'll try to help.


----------



## expatrider (Feb 1, 2005)

Thanks a lot for the links. The first review was very good, especially since he compared it to a Tallboy LTc which is a bike I have ridden. But the other 2 "reviews" didn't really say anything. I'm really just looking for a bit more info about the ride quality, characteristics, handling traits, and stiffness of frame. If you can give your impressions, and the type of terrain you ride on that would help, and also if you can compare to other bikes you have ridden (of any wheel size). I am interested in buying the bike would have to do so blind as I have no way of testing one. Thanks!


----------



## Tuhat1000 (Mar 12, 2012)

Sorry for late answer. Here is some backup information. I have had Cube reaction 29 carbon hadtail two years now, and have been llooking solid AM 29er for about a year. After the new Stereo came out, I knew this was the correct bike for me. Cube carbon frames are, I think, are very well built. They are stiff, but very comfortable.

I am 182 cm and my inseam is 82 cm. I tried both 20" and 18" framer and I chose the 18" frame which suits me perfectly. My setup is allmoust factory setup, but i installed bashring and changed the rear mech to XT shadow plus. After 400 km or so, I have had no issue with dropping the chain. However, it is still snowy conditions here in Finland, so the trails are pretty smooth because all the rock gardens and roots are covered with snow.

The handling of the bike is very good. It is good balance between stable and fast. You have massive confidence over the bike, so you can ride narrow single tracks very fast. Normally, if you make a mistake in snowy conditions and tumble from track to soft snow it is instand OTB. However the geometry and character of the bike compensates your mistakes and you have to make big mistake to suffer OTB.

The handlebar is high, but I really like it. I feel almost the same as sitting on my enduro moto, so I feel very comfortable. You feel you are sitting "inside" the bike. The pedalling is good for 140 mm travel bike with very little pedal bobbing. I can ride this bike easily on tarmac to reach the trails.

The shock is sensitive and logical, but I had to adjust it quite a lot to prevent too much dive. For now with my riding I would change the fork from Talas to Float, but I'm happy with Talas as well. When the snow melts and trails become more bumpy I can tell more about the suspension.

Overall I am very pleased with the bike and this is really the "do it all" bike for me .


----------



## expatrider (Feb 1, 2005)

Thanks a lot for the write up. Sounds great. Enjoy the bike!


----------



## edibetta (Dec 8, 2010)

Hi
I'd like to order the new super hpc stereo 140 2014.....every impression will help me to know if it's a good choice.
Thanks
Ernesto


----------



## simen (Oct 21, 2004)

Ernesto,
I have 2013 Stereo SHPC Race 29'' bike. After some changes I managed to tune the bike and I couldn't imagine more useful bike.
Major changes are:
-XT brakes
-lower headset (top)
-Pike fork
Other changes are shorter stem, wider bar, 1x10 (General Lee), tubeless conversion.

Bike as pictured has 12.4kg (on a Ultimate digital scale) which is extremely light.

Rear shock is not progressive enough and you'll be using all 140mm of travel all the time which isn't bad really unless you're a downhill rider. Speaking of downhill, my bike survived on week of Morzine & Co. bike parks without any damages.
2013 Fox fork was dull and problematic, I had to change the cartridge and I had to run super low pressure to get full travel and I was left with 5-6cm of travel with all the weight on the front wheel. Fortunately Pike runs much higher in its travel.
The bike loves long carving turns but front wheel pivot on tight switchback is not a problem, too.
The frame is excellent, very stiff and I couldn't find a single thing that bothers me.


----------



## edibetta (Dec 8, 2010)

Hi Simen
thanks for your impression, very usefull. 
a question: pike 140 or 150? solo air or dual?
If you choose 140 can you tell me why not 150 and if you would have 1 cm more?

really thanks
Ernesto


----------



## simen (Oct 21, 2004)

Hi,
I chose 150 solo air, it is the same A-C length as 140 Fox Talas.


----------



## edibetta (Dec 8, 2010)

simen said:


> Hi,
> I chose 150 solo air, it is the same A-C length as 140 Fox Talas.


Thanks! 
Ciao


----------



## NullAndVoid (May 29, 2011)

Looks amazing and reviews are very positive. I can see a new STEREO 140 SUPER HPC RACE 29 2014 model in my near future, but they aren't available yet for a couple of weeks. I'm thinking of upgrading the wheels to Roval Traverse SL's,, good idea?

I like running a water bottle for energy drink and Camelbak for hydration, one thing that isn't clear is can you run one inside the main triangle? In pictures it's not clear if there are cage mounts. If there are is there space for a 750ml bottle?


----------



## xstas (Nov 29, 2013)

Hi Tuhat1000 , hi all,
looking for experience advice with STEREO 140 29. 
I am in same situation, I have 29 carbon hardtail (cube reation gtc) at the moment but looking for versatile full. I really like STEREO 140 29.

I do normally 30-50km trials (all terrain), enjoing climbing and want to enjoy more downhils .
Bike should have with similar pedaling and climbing abilities like hardtail. 

Is Stereo such a kind of bike?

Thank you for respond.
Stefan


----------

